# Specialized SJ M2 Pro (1997) - To Sell or Not?



## stumpy22 (Feb 16, 2010)

Hello

First time poster here and I 'd like your thoughts on something if possible. I have a 1997 Specialized Stumpjumper M2 pro which was my last big purchase as an unmarried guy. Since then, marriage has blessed me with 2 great kids but as a dad of 2 little ones, I did not have as much time to ride as back in the day. Life has loosened up a bit these days and I think I'm going to be able to get out on the bike more in the near future which is great.

That all said, looking at some of the rides these days really puts into perspective for me how long I've been out of the game. Me and my V-brakes, 80mm Judy and 40 year old legs  . Most of the riding I do and enjoy around southern Ontario is technical single track. I always liked the handling and light weight of the M2 but find it quite punishing on my oldER bones.

Should I stay on this ride? If I look to sell it, how much can I expect to get for it used - it's in good condition.

Any thoughts appreciated.


----------



## bushpig (Nov 26, 2005)

List it on ebay and let it run. Cancel all the bids with 10 hours left.


----------



## muddybuddy (Jan 31, 2007)

I'd keep it. You probably wont get enough out of selling it to make it worth it. If you feel you need a squishy bike I'd still keep it. Its always good to have a nice hard tail in reserve plus you could use it as a loaner when needed.


----------



## colker1 (Jan 6, 2004)

bushpig said:


> List it on ebay and let it run. Cancel all the bids with 10 hours left.


it's not a specialized ... it's a Ferrari Daytona 275GTB


----------



## Shayne (Jan 14, 2004)

bushpig said:


> List it on ebay and let it run. Cancel all the bids with 10 hours left.


The new eBay model!


----------



## MendonCycleSmith (Feb 10, 2005)

muddybuddy said:


> I'd keep it. You probably wont get enough out of selling it to make it worth it. If you feel you need a squishy bike I'd still keep it. Its always good to have a nice hard tail in reserve plus you could use it as a loaner when needed.


What he said. A back up is always nice, either when yours breaks down, or if a buddy wants to join.

Ignore the peanut gallery, there's some eBay drama going on elswhere, and their just feeling their oats

FYI? Unique to this forum, but asking what a bike is worth, tends to ruffle a lot of feathers. Best indicator of value would be to check completed listings on eBay, or, just like BP said in the first part of his response, list it, start the bidding at asay, $10 and let it run, that's what's it's worth, what the open market will pay.

Welcome back to MTB, I was going to chastise you for selling due to "kids and lack of time" Get the anchors out with you in a trailer, then a trail a bike, then their own rigs, and soon, in less time than should be legal, they'll be kicking your a$$.....

Mine's 16, and does. Diapers and strollers don't last forever


----------



## 92gli (Sep 28, 2006)

Don't plan for a big payday. Old stumpjumpers are on ebay all the time. Its worth about $150ish to $400ish depending on condition and how original it is. The high end would be for a barely ridden and carefully stored mint condition time capsule.


----------



## stumpy22 (Feb 16, 2010)

Thanks for the replies thus far - good and bad.

It seems there certainly are some members here with an "Ebay" axe to grind if they use a noob's first time post as a forum to air thier laundry. Perhaps they need to spend less time here and more time on the trail taking out their frustrations :madmax:...... 

I've decided to keep the ride. I don't image I'd see much more than a few hundred bucks for it given it's age. A spare is always good to have not to mention, I was thinking of working it over into a winter road commuter.

My kids do ride with me now, not too long or technical yet but getting better by the year. Took them skiing yesterday for the first time and I was amazed at how quickly they took to it. I agree MendonCycleSmith, in no time they'll be kicking my butt all over the trail so I need to get back at'er to enjoy maybe a few years as top dog - then they'll be waiting for me at the trailhead.

Thanks again to all :thumbsup: .


----------



## jtmartino (Jul 31, 2008)

I used to have a 97 Stumpjumper back in college, and I just bought a used 99 for my brother for Christmas. I loved that bike, and rode it all over town after I threw some slicks on it.

As others have said, it's probably not worth more than a few hundred bucks, so it's probably best to keep it if there's a chance you'll ride it again (or need a backup.) If you do decide to sell, you'll probably get the most money by parting it out and throwing it on ebay. Just make sure you know what you're selling, otherwise you may try to cancel the auction and get reamed all over the interwebs for it (the ebay comments are about me ).

If you want a bit of a softer ride, you can always go the tubeless route and run your tires at a slightly lower PSI. That, or just bigger tires in general (ensuring they clear the chainstays.) Since I've converted my '98 VooDoo Hoodoo to tubeless and dropped the PSI, the ride quality has improved dramatically. Granted, the conversion can be a bit spendy, but if you can find a good deal on UST rims, you can just throw some Stan's fluid in your regular tires and run it that way.


----------



## eastcoaststeve (Sep 19, 2007)

jtmartino said:


> As others have said, it's probably not worth more than a few hundred bucks, so it's probably best to keep it if there's a chance you'll ride it again (or need a backup.) If you do decide to sell, you'll probably get the most money by parting it out and throwing it on ebay. Just make sure you know what you're selling, otherwise you may try to cancel the auction and get reamed all over the interwebs for it (the ebay comments are about me ).


Translation: I don't have any clue about the value or origin of my own bikes, but I'd be glad to tell you how much your bike, which I've never seen is worth, and how to make the most $ in selling it 

:skep: :smilewinkgrin: 
Steve


----------



## girlonbike (Apr 24, 2008)

Come on.


----------



## jtmartino (Jul 31, 2008)

eastcoaststeve said:


> Translation: I don't have any clue about the value or origin of my own bikes, but I'd be glad to tell you how much your bike, which I've never seen is worth, and how to make the most $ in selling it
> 
> :skep:
> Steve


I know how much they're worth because I've purchased two and resold one of them before, and they pop up on craigslist quite often. I simply added my $0.02, although stumpy22 seems to have made up his mind already. Hopefully the tubeless info would be handy for increasing the ride comfort.

Steve, please refrain from personal attacks on threads not dedicated to your whining. Thanks.


----------



## eastcoaststeve (Sep 19, 2007)

jtmartino said:


> Steve, please refrain from personal attacks on threads not dedicated to your whining. Thanks.


Sorry, but you'll get no mercy from me on this forum...take it or leave it, :devil: (sorry Mendon)

Steve


----------



## jtmartino (Jul 31, 2008)

eastcoaststeve said:


> Sorry, but you'll get no mercy from me on this forum...take it or leave it, :devil: (sorry Mendon)


Well golly, I better be careful then! :thumbsup:


----------



## eastcoaststeve (Sep 19, 2007)

jtmartino said:


> Well golly, I better be careful then! :thumbsup:


Speaking for myself, but I would be suprised if I'm the only one on here who finds it a bit disingenuous that you are posting.

Steve


----------



## jtmartino (Jul 31, 2008)

eastcoaststeve said:


> Speaking for myself, but I would be suprised if I'm the only one on here who finds it a bit disingenuous that you are posting.
> 
> Steve


Steve, these are not your forums. I understand your concerns with me posting here, but I have some advice - get over it. If you don't like my posts, then don't read them.


----------



## eastcoaststeve (Sep 19, 2007)

jtmartino said:


> Steve, these are not your forums. I understand your concerns with me posting here, but I have some advice - get over it. If you don't like my posts, then don't read them.


Go back and read my prior post...no mercy...suck it up if you don't like the heat.

I'm gonna ride you harder than I beat my Klein :yesnod:

Steve


----------



## jtmartino (Jul 31, 2008)

eastcoaststeve said:


> Go back and read my prior post...no mercy...suck it up if you don't like the heat.
> 
> I'm gonna ride you harder than I beat my Klein :yesnod:
> 
> Steve


I don't know what you do with your buddies for kicks, but I'm just not willing to let another man ride me. Sorry, Steve.

All your talk about sucking, riding, and beating is making me a little uncomfortable..

Good talk though.


----------



## da'HOOV (Jan 3, 2009)

eastcoaststeve said:


> I'm gonna ride you harder than I beat my Klein :yesnod:


now there's a signature :thumbsup:

Cowboy Up !


----------



## eastcoaststeve (Sep 19, 2007)

jtmartino said:


> I don't know what you do with your buddies for kicks, but I'm just not willing to let another man ride me. Sorry, Steve.
> 
> All your talk about sucking, riding, and beating is making me a little uncomfortable..
> 
> Good talk though.


Sophmoric, homophobic comments won't buy you a key to the castle. I'm all about making you uncomfortable though.

Steve


----------



## jtmartino (Jul 31, 2008)

eastcoaststeve said:


> Sophmoric, homophobic comments won't buy you a key to the castle. I'm all about making you uncomfortable though.
> 
> Steve


Hey I'm no homophobe, I just don't enjoy other men in that fashion. Thanks for clarifying.

I'll give you a minute to respond, I know you're probably lubing up your chamois for the long night of forum-surfing ahead.


----------



## eastcoaststeve (Sep 19, 2007)

jtmartino said:


> Hey I'm no homophobe, I just don't enjoy other men in that fashion. Thanks for clarifying.
> 
> I'll give you a minute to respond, I know you're probably lubing up your chamois for the long night of forum-surfing ahead.


Remeber what I said about giving a man enough rope? Try to keep your feet on the floor, not that I'll shed a tear when you are swinging in the wind again.

Steve

Out for the night...feel free to stew all night looking for a snappy retort.


----------



## jtmartino (Jul 31, 2008)

eastcoaststeve said:


> Remeber what I said about giving a man enough rope? Try to keep your feet on the floor, not that I'll shed a tear when you are swinging in the wind again.
> 
> Steve
> 
> Out for the night...feel free to stew all night looking for a snappy retort.


There you go again, trying to give me your rope.

Steve, this innuendo has to stop. I'm blushing! :blush:


----------



## chefmiguel (Dec 22, 2007)

Way to go Stumpy22. Hell of an entrance. Just kidding. Boys back to your corners and ding! Round 3!


----------



## hollister (Sep 16, 2005)

drop the gloves and go already


----------



## sandmangts (Feb 16, 2004)

Awesome. Hey new guy, keep the stumpy. You would be hard pressed to find a better modern hardtail without spending a serious chunk of change. If you are taking a beating get a suspension seatpost. I had a 98 and loved it. I am turning 40 this year and I know how you feel. I ride everything from full rigid to 5.75 inches of travel.


----------



## da'HOOV (Jan 3, 2009)

hollister said:


> drop the gloves and go already


so would those be boxing gloves or latex?


----------



## hollister (Sep 16, 2005)

watch more hockey


----------



## da'HOOV (Jan 3, 2009)

hollister said:


> watch more hockey


gotcha, didn't even think of that...I was going more with the direction the thread was going....downhill


----------



## colker1 (Jan 6, 2004)

i don't get it... all this because of a $50 GT? there are tons of bikes to be had around Steve. don't waste your energy w/ this... Karma is always around the corner.


----------



## Rumpfy (Dec 21, 2003)

jtmartino for president!


----------



## yo-Nate-y (Mar 5, 2009)

jtmartino said:


> Steve, this innuendo has to stop. I'm blushing! :blush:





sandmangts said:


> Awesome. Hey new guy, keep the stumpy. You would be hard [...]. If you are taking a beating [...] I know how you feel. I ride everything from full rigid to 5.75 inches of travel.


Oh jeez.....


----------



## jtmartino (Jul 31, 2008)

yo-Nate-y said:


> Oh jeez.....


LOL. Well done!


----------



## da'HOOV (Jan 3, 2009)

Rumpfy said:


> jtmartino for president!


you saw it here first folks...a rising star in the Illuminati party.... .

I think jmartino just was accepted into the Illuminati's and became thier leader! :thumbsup:


----------



## ShamusWave (Dec 15, 2007)

hollister said:


> watch more hockey


Finland wins gold in Vancouver:thumbsup:


----------



## mechagouki (Nov 30, 2007)

ShamusWave said:


> Finland wins gold in Vancouver:thumbsup:


:skep:

Hey! It's our olympics and our game, that gold is ours damnit!

We just handed Norway their a$$es, we'll tell the Swedes to go back to making furniture today and then tomorrow we've got, let me see.................Switzerland

Just those boys from down south to worry about really.


----------



## bushpig (Nov 26, 2005)

The "our Olympics" line cracks me up. I like the new Canadian arrogance. It will make all further smack downs by the USA so much more delightful.


----------



## mechagouki (Nov 30, 2007)

bushpig said:


> The "our Olympics" line cracks me up. I like the new Canadian arrogance. It will make all further smack downs by the USA so much more delightful.


 shame on you , Judas!


----------



## trailville (Jul 24, 2006)

stumpy22 said:


> Me and my V-brakes, 80mm Judy and 40 year old legs  . Most of the riding I do and enjoy around southern Ontario is technical single track. I always liked the handling and light weight of the M2 but find it quite punishing on my oldER bones.


There are plenty of us that are older than you and and are well aware of our old bones, but we do fine riding hardtails (and even rigids). A decent late 90s hardtail (like your stumpy) can still be a nice trail bike and can give comparable performance to modern bikes if you upgrade to a modern 80mm fork (buy soon because choices in 80mm forks are getting limited, especially forks with brake bosses). Discs are nice but the difference between a decent v-brake setup and discs is not as huge as many would let you believe, and if you get a new fork you can put a disc on the front if you want (you'll need a new hub/wheel). A full suspension is a little easier on the body, but again, not as much as you're probably hoping for.


----------



## Linoleum (Aug 25, 2008)

trailville said:


> There are plenty of us that are older than you and and are well aware of our old bones, but we do fine riding hardtails (and even rigids). A decent late 90s hardtail (like your stumpy) can still be a nice trail bike and can give comparable performance to modern bikes if you upgrade to a modern 80mm fork (buy soon because choices in 80mm forks are getting limited, especially forks with brake bosses). Discs are nice but the difference between a decent v-brake setup and discs is not as huge as many would let you believe, and if you get a new fork you can put a disc on the front if you want (you'll need a new hub/wheel). A full suspension is a little easier on the body, but again, not as much as you're probably hoping for.


+2

I immediately found that once I started riding consistently, my hardtails and rigid Zaskar became tolerable. Much more to do with increasing my fitness level and regaining some finesse on the trail. It only hurt when I was tired and bashing over every obstacle in my way.


----------



## Shayne (Jan 14, 2004)

*Canada? What?*



bushpig said:


> I like the new Canadian arrogance.


I like the new slogan
"We're the What in what's new"


----------



## stumpy22 (Feb 16, 2010)

Wow, do my eyes decieve me or is it a post related to my question?

I go away for one night and leave you kids alone in the sandbox and look at what happens  . I come back this a.m. to 38 posts. I thought......no way.....there can't be 38 (relevant) posts and I was right. 

Anyways thanks trailville and Linoleum, I'm keepin her. Started tuning it up last night. With the minimal snow we've had in southern Ont. this year the current riding conditions ain't too bad.

On a side note. Our family has an large travel trailer and we do a lot of camping throughout the year in Ont. and upstate NY and Penn. I'm involved in a few RV boards that are so heavily moderated, this is refreshing.


----------



## mechagouki (Nov 30, 2007)

stumpy22 said:


> Wow, do my eyes decieve me or is it a post related to my question?
> 
> I go away for one night and leave you kids alone in the sandbox and look at what happens  . I come back this a.m. to 38 posts. I thought......no way.....there can't be 38 (relevant) posts and I was right.
> 
> ...


You forgot to say "Go Canada!"


----------



## Major (Jul 8, 2008)

colker1 said:


> i don't get it... all this because of a $50 GT? there are tons of bikes to be had around Steve. don't waste your energy w/ this... Karma is always around the corner.


I would have to agree with colker1 on this.


----------



## Rumpfy (Dec 21, 2003)

da'HOOV said:


> you saw it here first folks...a rising star in the Illuminati party.... .
> 
> I think jmartino just was accepted into the Illuminati's and became thier leader! :thumbsup:


Hey, this whole sh!t storm was an ECS and GM special (they're your buddies right?).
This doesn't have anything remotely to do with Illuminati.

Besides...at the heart of this whole debacle is a GT...so your above statements have no possibility of becoming true.


----------



## Rumpfy (Dec 21, 2003)

mechagouki said:


> shame on you , Judas!


LOL! BP is a Canadian traitor bastard.


----------



## Rumpfy (Dec 21, 2003)

stumpy22 said:


> Wow, do my eyes decieve me or is it a post related to my question?
> 
> I go away for one night and leave you kids alone in the sandbox and look at what happens  . I come back this a.m. to 38 posts. I thought......no way.....there can't be 38 (relevant) posts and I was right.
> 
> ...


Haha! Ya, welcome to the VRC. We don't stay on topic and we like to throw sand in each others eyes.


----------



## Vancmann (Oct 20, 2009)

First post here. I say keep the bike. I just started riding this bike again since I first bought it in 1997. I rode it 1-2 hundred miles a year off and on each year and most of it was commuting. Throughout the years I have done some upgrading. last year, the first year I really rode off road, I decided to replace it but I couldn"t find a bike that was as light (for my budget) and handles as well as my Stumpjumper M2. I tested many brands and bikes.

My roommate recently got a 2009 GT Zaskar with full sram X-0, X9 and he loves the way my bike handles just as much.

If you are going to stick with an HT, definitely keep it IMO. If you gonna be rocking the boulders, cliffs and logs off road and feel you need a full suspension then upgrade.

here is a pic:


----------



## Rumpfy (Dec 21, 2003)

Vancmann said:


> If you are going to stick with an HT, definitely keep it IMO. If you gonna be rocking the boulders, cliffs and logs off road and feel you need a full suspension then upgrade.


Well said. Looks like you made some smart user friendly mods too. Dollar for value, no other modern hardtail will be that significantly different (better) than what you have going on.


----------



## metaljim (Apr 22, 2009)

Those green M2s look awesome. I've been wanting one for a while.


----------

